# Buns In Costume!



## Elf Mommy (Oct 27, 2008)

There will be a:


Grand Champion 
1st Runner Up 
2nd Runner Up 
3 Honorable Mentions (or honourable as the case may be) 
and Awesome Participants
You may vote for more than one of the costumed contestants!

Please remind your fellow bunny-lovers to come vote in the contest!

Voting will run until midnight EST on October 30, and the winners will be announced on All Hallow's Eve, October 31.

Contestants are posted in reverse alphabetical order according to owner and bun names (because that's the way they loaded in my Photobucket account ).

Happy Voting!!!


[align=center]




[/align]


[align=center]yamaya17's King[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Tonyshuman's Tony[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Tonyshuman's Muffin[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]TinysMom's Trio[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]TinysMom's Meathead[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]swanlake's Fred[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]SOOOSKA's Winston[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]SOOOSKA's Vega[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]SOOOSKA's Daisy Mae[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]SOOOSKA's Buttercup[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]mouse_chalk's Snowy[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]LuvaBun's Shadow[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]LuvaBun's Jester[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]kherrmann3's Toby[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]kherrmann3's Berry Boo[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]kellyjade's Sophie[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]kellyjade's Apollonia[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]HappiBun's Dunkin[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Bo B Bunny's Tony and Bo[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Becca's Fluffball[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Becca's Dippy[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]amundb's Magnet[/align]


----------



## FDBN (Oct 28, 2008)

plz plz vote for dippy and fluffball they look so cute 
( the other bunnys look cute too)


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 30, 2008)

Snowy's face is priceless in this pic!! That is "bunny pouting" at it's finest


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 30, 2008)

She's so cute! She looks like she's basically rolling her eyes at Jen and hoping that all of this will soon be over!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 30, 2008)

Ooops! Sorry about that! It closed before midnight here for some reason. Quick Quick! If you haven't voted yet, get those last votes in!!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 30, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> She's so cute! She looks like she's basically rolling her eyes at Jen and hoping that all of this will soon be over!


LOL Pennie you must have been in my bedroom at the time because that's exactly what happened! She turned and flipped her head and nose, and generally looked moody- then she finally posed for that last picture, with a sort of 'oh go on, get it over with!' kind of look, and then willingly let Steve take her downstairs with a look on her face of 'Dadddyyyyyyyy! Look what mean mummy did to me! Saaaaave me!'  Pictures of all that are in my blog


----------



## Becca (Nov 1, 2008)

Where are the winners and other bunnies announced?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> Where are the winners and other bunnies announced?


Not sure Becca, but the poll has ended so you can see which bunny came where from that. It looks like Jester won, closely followed by Snowy and Dunkin. Well done everyone!


----------



## Becca (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah but it also says:

"

3 Honorable Mentions (or honourable as the case may be)
and Awesome Participants"
:biggrin2: I wanna know who they are


----------

